# Kleine Frage authentifizierung



## xDarkSunx (9. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Community könnte mir wer was zu chat authentifizierung erklären würde das gerne mit einer mysql datenbank machen aber weis nicht wie

ein beispiel wäre gut  haben den chat aus der FAQ genommen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Mrz 2011)

wo liegen die Probleme?
- Anbinden/Arbeiten mit Datenbanken?
- Verschlüsselungstechniken?
- Tabellenstruktur?


----------



## FArt (10. Mrz 2011)

xDarkSunx hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Community könnte mir wer was zu chat authentifizierung erklären würde das gerne mit einer mysql datenbank machen aber weis nicht wie
> 
> ein beispiel wäre gut  haben den chat aus der FAQ genommen



Google wäre besser.. wenn du ungefähr weißt, was du möchtest oder brauchst, dann komm noch mal wieder...

Interessant... den Chat geklaut und den Rest auch nicht selber machen wollen... Guttenberg in the house?


----------



## xDarkSunx (10. Mrz 2011)

ganz ehrlich komm erstma kla ...  

1. der Chat ist ein tutorial ..
2. war es eine frage /nicht das ihr es machen sollt !


----------



## FArt (10. Mrz 2011)

xDarkSunx hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Community könnte mir wer was zu chat authentifizierung erklären würde das gerne mit einer mysql datenbank machen aber weis nicht wie
> 
> ein beispiel wäre gut  haben den chat aus der FAQ genommen



Sorry, habe vergessen die Frage zu beantworten: ja!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Mrz 2011)

@xDarkSunx:
FArt hat schon recht, hier gibt es genug die sich Lösungen erschleichen wollen. Wir sind zum Helfen da, willst du Lösungen solltest du den Entwickler dafür bezahlen. Deine Frage war, ob wir es machen! Stelle konkrete fragen, dann bekommst du konkrete Antworten, alles andere wirkt wie das erschleichen einer Hausaufgabe.


----------



## xDarkSunx (12. Mrz 2011)

Sry, nein ich möchte mir keine Lösungen er schleichen ich lerne noch Java und kann halt nicht alles deswegen frage ich de Öfteren mal gerne ^^


----------



## Empire Phoenix (13. Mrz 2011)

Wo liegt denn das Problem? Da du lediglich eine Aussage gepostet hast wissen wir nicht wie wir helfen könnten.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Mrz 2011)

Beantworte einfach mal, wo konkrete Probleme liegen. Wenn du auf meinen Fragen im ersten Post eingehen würdest, wären wir schon ein gutes stück weiter:



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> wo liegen die Probleme?
> - Anbinden/Arbeiten mit Datenbanken?
> - Verschlüsselungstechniken?
> - Tabellenstruktur?


----------



## xDarkSunx (13. Mrz 2011)

Tabelle = id , name , Passwort 

jetzt weiss ich nicht wo ich die verbindung aufbauen soll im client in der connection oder im chatserver ?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Mrz 2011)

verbindungen niemals beim clienten aufbauen. Dein Programm könnte decompiliert werden und der Benutzer hat alle wichtigen daten. Also immer im Hinterkopf beahalten: was beim user auf dem Rechner landet kann von den richtigen leuten komplett ausgelesen werden. In dem falle: deine Datenbank kann ganz einfach gehackt werden. Also, die Datenbankanbindung läuft über den Server. Afaik unterstütz MySQL in der standardconfig eh nur lokalen zugriff, daran würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nichts ändern.


----------



## xDarkSunx (13. Mrz 2011)

afaig ? habe meinen server als class datei


----------



## Tomate_Salat (14. Mrz 2011)

Afaik (nicht afaig). Mouseover-effekt verräts dir: As far as I know. 
----
und wo war da jz die Frage?


----------



## FArt (14. Mrz 2011)

Noch mal zurück.. mir ging es nicht darum, dass du hier etwas erschleichen möchtest (hat nur gepasst, der Chat ist der vom Tutorial und am liebsten hättest du "Beispielcode" gepostet)...
... mir geht es darum, dass du erst mal bei Google dich ein wenig umschaust...suche... lesen... dann hast du die Möglchkeit konkrete Fragen zu stellen und konkrete Antworten zu erhalten.

Warum soll hier jemand genau das Tutorial schreiben (bzw. die Infos zusammentragen), die du zu faul bist zu googeln?


----------

